# Tow Vehicle Dilemma



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

Hello All

My wife and I are so excited about a family camping trip to florida. My family is full of rvers. This will be our first trip to join all the family with our 21rs. Problem is, we tow with a ford explorer sport trac v6. It is under powered and not up to the task. It has been okay for short 30 mile trips in oklahoma, but not for a cross country tour. I want to trade the sport trac on a diesel ford but my hands are tied because we are in the middle of a house refinance. We should have closed the deal last week, but things are held up in underwriting. Since I can't buy a vehicle in time for our trip next week I was hoping to rent something. I have checked many rental places and the ones that rent trucks do not allow towing? Are there rental trucks out there that are permitted to tow???

thanks


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

rgrant78 said:


> Hello All
> 
> My wife and I are so excited about a family camping trip to florida. My family is full of rvers. This will be our first trip to join all the family with our 21rs. Problem is, we tow with a ford explorer sport trac v6. It is under powered and not up to the task. It has been okay for short 30 mile trips in oklahoma, but not for a cross country tour. I want to trade the sport trac on a diesel ford but my hands are tied because we are in the middle of a house refinance. We should have closed the deal last week, but things are held up in underwriting. Since I can't buy a vehicle in time for our trip next week I was hoping to rent something. I have checked many rental places and the ones that rent trucks do not allow towing? Are there rental trucks out there that are permitted to tow???
> 
> thanks


I managed several offices for a car rental company (in another life). I think you'll be hard pressed to find a car rental company that will allow you tow with a pick up or large SUV. Maybe try looking at one of the moving truck companies? Something like a U-Haul, Penske? Or you can look at an equipment rental place like RSC (Rental Services Co). Do you have any really good friends that would let you use their truck?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Can I ask why you are desperate to trade? The reason I ask is that if it is wheelbase/control issues, I understand. However, if it is simply power of the engine, then consider your options. I doubt you will find a rental that allows towing due to the liability requirements. However, you could just take your time. If you have the tow package, you should be ok from a weight perspective. I've never towed a 21RS with an Explorer sport trac. However, with my 28RSDS with a F150, it wouldn't win the race, but it would make it there. I traded for stability.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

I'm not just hungry for power. The trailer likes to push us all over the road. I would be uncomfortable driving two solid days of white knuckle conditions. The sport trac tow limit is 5000 lbs and our trailer does weigh more than that fully loaded. I do believe the trip may have to be cancelled.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmm

I've made the drive to Florida from Oklahoma and towing with the ford would not be a very fun trip with the 21 foot Outback. If you can't locate a pull truck, try renting about a 19 foot rv or pop up for the trip... It's a big compromise, but a least you get to go. In my opinion the outback is just a bit heavier than most 21 foot trailers, and the light duty nature of your truck is asking for a long, long drive to Florida.

Good luck, and keep us posted on how this turns out....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

rgrant78 said:


> I'm not just hungry for power. The trailer likes to push us all over the road. I would be uncomfortable driving two solid days of white knuckle conditions. The sport trac tow limit is 5000 lbs and our trailer does weigh more than that fully loaded. I do believe the trip may have to be cancelled.


Ok, completely understand there! Sorry, I don't have a good suggestion for you.


----------



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

I read up on these- the Sport Trac rear suspension is independent and tuned for ride. A 21RS would be the tail wagging the dog.
Go 1/2 ton or bigger when you get the chance.
I wouldn't make the trip you are suggesting.
I had a transmission problem two years agoand my truck was in the shop when I had a trip planned. The dealer gave me an Impala from a rental company. I told him I needed a truck if mine wasnt ready by the weekend, as I had to pull a trailer. He stated that no rental company would allow this. 
I quickly pointed out a couple of trucks in thier used section that they could hand the keys over to come Friday.
Needless to say my truck was ready by Thursday.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

I like to idea of renting a pop-up- not ideal but they tend to rent pretty cheap and u should be ok. Then again u could always rent a class c but that would be pricey.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the paperwork for the refi on the house is already in the pipe a new loan for a replacement truck will not impact the refi. Go talk to the dealer and get it done.

Got to stimulate the economy you know.


----------



## rgrant78 (May 18, 2008)

Our mortgage broker insisted that the deal would fall through if we bought a new vehicle before closing. We also can't rent a pop-up because we are staying at an upscale resort that doesn't allow "tent" material of any kind. Hadn't thought of the class c route.


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

I second the idea on heading to a U-haul or similar. They do rent pickup trucks at some locations. However, if you are looking to take along more than just you and your wife, then nevermind. I seem to recall, they only rent out regular cab pickups.


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

Link to add out on autotrader.com

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p...STAFSRCHUSDTEXT

Make him a deal via a contract and maybe you can just rent to buy....I am not sure where you are in Oklahoma, but he is in Tulsa....

BTW- I have heard of people blowing up house purchase deals, so don't buy until after the close. In this economy, they will check it again before close.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We had a break down a few years back that put us in a similar situation. We found an Auto Dealer willing to rent a truck that was capable of towing. Ended up the repairs got done and we did not need to do it. As I remember it wasn't cheap but at least you could keep your reservations.

Good Luck.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you looked at Penske? We (my work) has rented a few 1 ton trucks for towing the equipment trailer (2400#) with the excavator (9500#). While our 1 ton ford f350 was in the shop getting a fresh engine (6.0l diesel) . James


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Might try this guy, he should be motivated to sell

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.jsp?ct=p...;standard=false


----------

